# Long trip, maybe SLC, Denver, Tahoe?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well if you're really into splitboarding. I think salt lake will have the easiest backcountry access. 

I mean...this looks _kinda_ fun....i guess...









http://i.imgur.com/GIKtC.jpg


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

That will do.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If you make it out here hit me up. THere are a few stores in town you can rent splits from and I can show you around a few places. Probably won't hit little superior or cardiac ridge like pictured by wasatchman. I don't you have any avy experience or anything like that but we can hit some fun terrain for sure.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

snowvols said:


> If you make it out here hit me up. THere are a few stores in town you can rent splits from and I can show you around a few places. Probably won't hit little superior or cardiac ridge like pictured by wasatchman. I don't you have any avy experience or anything like that but we can hit some fun terrain for sure.


Thanks for the reply, that sounds great. I have zero experience being an ice coaster, but I want to learn. Do you know of the best place to look for lodging? The more I pay the less time I get to stay, so I am trying to go cheap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Berthoud Pass, wolf Creek Pass, Marble, and Red Mountain Pass in Colorado are choice spots in Colorado. Actually, more accessible bc riding in terrain in the state than just about anywhere.

The Cottonwoods in Utah are great. The BC riding off of Ben Lomond above Ogden is another good spot.

Teton Pass in Wyoming is stellar.

California has a lot of great stuff around Donner and Carson Spur. Plus whatever that pass is from South Lake to Carson City. More stable snow than what is found in Colorado or even Utah. If they are in a storm cycle. It can be long periods between storms.

Washington is another spot to look at. Some of the most crazy backcountry terrain you can ride actually. Utah, Colorado, even California don't really have terrain like that. Of course as great as it can be, it can rain just as much. That is a drawback.

If you have 2-4 weeks, I'd say loop around from Colorado to Utah and up to Wyoming. You could do the Front Range Berthoud Pass to Marble outside of Aspen tour, or go the Southern route and hit Wolf Creek and Red Mountain pass out of Silverton. Then drive up to the Cottonwoods and hit that great stuff up and finish off at Teton Pass for a few days.

Cheap places to stay are found at most of the places with maybe the exception of Teton Pass. I think the hostel in Jackson is reasonable. That would be a hell of a road trip and you'd get to ride some of the best backcountry spots around. 

Avy knowledge is key for sure. Pretty much all of the places I've mentioned are pretty easy to slum for partners who are knowledgeable of the terrain at the trail heads. Berthoud, Cottonwoods, Red Mountain probably being the easiest. Shouldn't be hard at Wolf Creek either. As long as you are at the Summit by 9am. I would think Teton Pass wouldn't be hard, but there are some issues there, that may make people not as friendly as at the other spots mentioned. Resource issues making locals a bit more jaded is all. Still, most everyone I've met in the backcountry is in a good mood for a good reason.


----------



## hunterxaz (Jun 28, 2009)

If you make it out to SLC let me know.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

dcflw said:


> Thanks for the reply, that sounds great. I have zero experience being an ice coaster, but I want to learn. Do you know of the best place to look for lodging? The more I pay the less time I get to stay, so I am trying to go cheap.


Lodging I would look in Sandy or Cottonwood Heights areas. They are at the bottom of the Cottonwood Canyons. Are you looking for a hotel or what?


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

Kill - at this point, not really up for the long round trip. I just want to go to one place and stay there for a while. I'm not looking for any crazy BC experience, more of the get my feet wet with splitting experience. I will keep those other spots in mind, although I'm leaning toward what I know(SLC). Still great info.

Huntertax - Will do.

Snowvols - Im looking in that area for a place to stay for more than a week on CL and VRBO. I would like to find something to cook some food and a little more than a hotel room.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

There is are a few extended stay suites. I know one is a few blocks from my house off of Union Park. Your best bet would probably be an extended stay place if you will be here a couple weeks. Most of them have kitchens or you could do the scum bag thing and make ramen noodles in the coffee maker. That is always classy.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like your set on Salt Lake

If your on a budget I'd setup base camp at some cheap POS motel in a crap neighborhood in west SLC and then just make day trips to Ogden , Big\Little Cottonwood canyons and Park City based on snow conditions.

I'd really suggest spending at least 1 day at both SnowBasin and Powder Mountain just north of Ogden, almost no crowds awesome views, EPIC terrain at both of them and if you know where to look they'll still be lots of fresh snow even 2-3 days after a storm.

Good luck and have fun, don't forget to get some Mole from the Red Iguana best in the country!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ogden area is great, but he does state he'll mostly be splitting. There is some great backcountry tours in that area. Ben Lomond Peak and Ogden Pass come to mind, but finding partners there will be next to impossible. It's a small scene of BC users in that area. You might find tracks, but most of the time it's pretty empty there. While it's very easy to slum for partners in the Cottonwoods. No problems there.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

dcflw said:


> I am finishing up grad school in early December. I will have some time before I start my job in January and February to take a long trip(2-4 weeks). I know SLC pretty well and would love to come back here, but I'm open to other places. Im also looking for people to ride with. Especially someone who has some splitboarding experience or knows the area well. Also looking for cheap ways to stay and ride since I wont be able to get a season pass. Anyone have an extra room or couch, I'm open to almost anything? I'm married, non-smoker and occasional drinker(basically I'm not a hoodrat:laugh.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Due to a family death my long trip has turned into a 2 day trip. Looking at leaving tonight and riding brighton Thurs and Fri. Seeing all the reports on TV, how safe are the resorts in UT right now?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

dcflw said:


> Due to a family death my long trip has turned into a 2 day trip. Looking at leaving tonight and riding brighton Thurs and Fri. Seeing all the reports on TV, how safe are the resorts in UT right now?


Utah resorts are perfectly safe and basicly 100% open but be very very careful in the side\slack country near the resorts because anything North or East facing can be a extremely unstable.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

dcflw said:


> Due to a family death my long trip has turned into a 2 day trip. Looking at leaving tonight and riding brighton Thurs and Fri. Seeing all the reports on TV, how safe are the resorts in UT right now?


Damn...bummer man - sorry to hear.

But good timing on the trip - we just got 4 1/2 feet at brighton in 4 days. And another 4-8" possible thursday night. 

You can definitely find freshies all day - just got to know where to look. Just stay inbounds if you want to live. :thumbsup:


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

Well...unfortunatly the trip in the next 2 days is a no go. I still plan on making to SLC sometime in Feb. I will keep posting here so maybe I can have some people to ride with.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

So unfortunately I didn't make it out last year.....However, will be there with the wife on Monday. Will be staying in Midvale, thinking about doing the 3 day learn to ski package at Brighton for her. If anyone will be there I would love to ride with some locals. Probably no chance to try splitboarding this time, may be later this year.


----------

